
IBM gets out of facial recognition business - amaajemyfren
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/08/ibm-gets-out-of-facial-recognition-business-calls-on-congress-to-advance-policies-tackling-racial-injustice.html
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23462568)

------
john4532452
This is legendary. How did he convince the board members that its good for
business

~~~
SubiculumCode
The cynic in me automatically answers, "They realized they could not compete
in the space, so figured, why not wage a PR campaign against those that are
competing successfully?

~~~
john4532452
Its reasonable to be cynic about any for profit corporation. On the other hand
facial recognition is not yet dominated by any single organization and IBM can
enter if they really wanted to, so i guess there is some good faith involved.

